# Very Very Small Mafia Siete



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2012)

Once role PMs are sent, night 0 shall start.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Very Very Small Mafia Siente*

*All role PMs sent.

24 hours for Night Actions.*


Aha! Didn't mess up the bolding this time!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 10, 2012)

*No one died.

24 hours for day time discussion.*

Yay for only being 12 minutes late.


----------



## yiran (Oct 10, 2012)

*Ash* is mafia, I checked.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 10, 2012)

I hate my life. I'm not mafia. I'm a damn miller. Really DA? A miller? Serious, I was screwed the second I got my role PM.

I'd advise not killing me. Not mafia. Miller. 

Dammit.


----------



## yiran (Oct 10, 2012)

Waiting for more responses before final decision.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2012)

Would like to chime in and say that I am, also, a miller.

DA is a cruel, cruel person.


----------



## yiran (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd like an extension, please.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 10, 2012)

/about to end day phase/

/sees yiran's post/

Fffffine. *Three hour extension*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2012)

I think we should.... wait for Flora to say something?


----------



## Flora (Oct 10, 2012)

oh hi (ugh, classes and work)

either there was an inactive mafia or there's a doctor.

And since I'm a miller too one of you is lying

(also yiran speak up)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2012)

Flora said:


> oh hi (ugh, classes and work)
> 
> either there was an inactive mafia or there's a doctor.
> 
> ...


Well seeing that last game all the townies were vanilla, it wouldn't be farfetched to have them all millers this time.

....Though it'd be nice to have some variety, geez.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 10, 2012)

*Less than one hour left.* And no more etensions.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 10, 2012)

k.

*Ash dies. Innocent.

24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## yiran (Oct 11, 2012)

>24 hours
I was sleeping.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 11, 2012)

And now you're dead.

*Yiran is dead. Innocent.*

Then Flora comes up and eats Zero Moment.

*GAME OVER: MAFIA WIN*


..................._
*Input initials?*    _ _
...................^


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 11, 2012)

Gah.

....................._
*Input initials?*... _ _
.....................^







Spoiler: ROLES



Zero Moment, Ash: Innocent Millers
yiran: Insane Inspector
Flora: Godfather Mafia





Spoiler: NIGHT ACTIONS



Night Zero: Yiran inspects Ash. She shows up as Innocent.
Flora did not send in a night action.

Day One: Yiran votes for Ash. Since he did not retract his vote, Ash is lynched. She was Innocent.

Night One: Yiran inspects Flora. She shows up as mafia.
Flora kills Yiran.

Day Two: Mafia wins. Flora eats Zero Moment.


----------



## Flora (Oct 11, 2012)

THE FORUMS ATE MY FIRST NIGHT ACTION HOW

Though thank you, yiran, for doing my dirty work for me and getting rid of my would-be target~


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 12, 2012)

DA, for the next game, could you _please_ have everyone have different roles? It gets a bit boring when there's no variety.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 12, 2012)

Not until you input initials! Only then will I have variety!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 12, 2012)

>INPUT INITIALS

>SV


----------



## yiran (Oct 12, 2012)

If you say you're going to have the phase last 24 hours, make it last 24 hours.


----------

